# Specialized 40th anniversary Allez - 74



## NZPeterG (May 21, 2011)

At last the word is out about the 40th anniversary 74 lugged *steel* Allez framsets.
Yes there is Carbon frames how and I have one! But I still love my steel bikes.... 

In celebration of Specialized's 40th anniversary, the Californian based bicycle company will be auctioning off 74 lugged steel Allez framsets for charity.

Specialized 40th anniversary Allez - 74 available - BikeRadar

Kiwi Pete


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I want one!



NZPeterG said:


> At last the word is out about the 40th anniversary 74 lugged *steel* Allez framsets.
> Yes there is Carbon frames how and I have one! But I still love my steel bikes....
> 
> In celebration of Specialized's 40th anniversary, the Californian based bicycle company will be auctioning off 74 lugged steel Allez framsets for charity.
> ...


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Only one size though. Went from S, M, L, XL to E.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I was wondering how they were handling size.


----------



## NZPeterG (May 21, 2011)

It all started on the bike. 40 years ago Specialized was born from humble beginnings complete with a handwritten catalog and parts delivered via bicycle. What started then is what keeps us looking forward today – providing all riders with real performance advantages. To celebrate 40 years of life on two wheels we’ve teamed up with an old friend.

Mark DiNucci was one of the original Specialized frame designers and his bikes are still winning global recognition today. Together with Specialized, Mark has created an entirely new and exclusive 40th Anniversary Allez frame – in steel. Far from just a retro road bike, every tube, lug, and braze on has been completely reexamined through fresh eyes and carries the experience of our last 40 years of innovation. It’s a bike that carries all the inherent ride qualities of steel coupled with the type of modern technological advances that push it into an entirely new category. It’s the culmination of 40 years of bike building filtered down into the very best steel bike we’ve ever made. In a special nod to where it all began, the 40th Anniversary Allez frame is being built in the very factory that was responsible for the first Specialized Stumpjumper.

Limited to just 74 frames worldwide, the 40th Anniversary Allez is more than just a bike. Included with every kit is a limited edition Merino wool sweater, winter and summer cycling caps, exclusive leather S-Works Toupe saddle with matching leather saddle bag, and matching leather bar wrap to top it all off. Each one of these extremely limited pieces was designed and constructed to the same high standard of quality as the frame itself and were conceived to both compliment and highlight this very special project. The 40th Anniversary Allez is a complete package that bridges the past and present of the Specialized brand. Additionally, with all proceeds earned from the sale being donated to World Bicycle Relief, it’s a perfect way to ensure the future of bikes continues to look stronger than ever.



World Bicycle Relief is a nonprofit organization mobilizing people through the Power of Bicycles. They envision a world where distance is no longer a barrier to education, healthcare and economic opportunity. Compared to walking, bicycles increase carrying capacity and accessible travel distance while decreasing commute time. Since 2005, World Bicycle Relief has provided more than 195,000 specially designed, locally assembled Buffalo bicycles to disaster survivors, students, healthcare workers, and entrepreneurs. They’ve also trained more than 950 field mechanics to ensure access to qualified maintenance and spare parts.

Through their Bicycles for Educational Empowerment Program (BEEP) WBR provides Buffalo bicycles to rural students (70% girls), teachers and school volunteers to improve access to education. A two-year study of their work found a 28% increase in attendance and 58% increase in academic performance for students with bikes. 69% of students reported feeling safer while commuting to school. Each bicycle represents a life-changing new beginning for students, families and communities.

Through this exciting partnership, we hope to mobilize over 500 rural students with Buffalo bicycles to access education. Place your order now and join the movement.

40th Anniversary Allez


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

They are coming in different sizes and they are Buy it now not auction. I'm going to try to get a 58. $3500.00

The Specialized Allez, Reborn | RKP


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

darwinosx said:


> They are coming in different sizes and they are Buy it now not auction. I'm going to try to get a 58. $3500.00
> 
> The Specialized Allez, Reborn | RKP


I was interested in buying one but not for $4,000. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

darwinosx said:


> I was interested in buying one but not for $4,000. That's just ridiculous.


At first...I though it was the fully equipped bike they showed in the picture. For $4K, it would be a pretty good deal like that. Then I saw it was the frame, saddle and a few pieces of kit only...yeah, not so much.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah I get it's for charity and all but let's be real. I guess they will sell them all but there were quite a few left last time I looked. I would ride the frame not have it as a collectible. If they made more and sold them at a realistic price I would buy one.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

They are only sold out of 52's, the other sizes have quite a few left.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

bringing this thread back form the dead... so did anyone buy one?


----------

